# Restoration of La Pavoni



## soundklinik (May 31, 2013)

Hi, lever experts, I found this one for 50 euros: http://www.leboncoin.fr/electromenager/467244526.htm?ca=13_s

Is it worth repairing? It needs to have the electricity redone, otherwise it works he said.

In restoring such machine, what are the costs? Is there a joint/overhaul kit for this model? Is it the Europiccola?

Apparently the machine heats up water.

What are the things to consider, heat element, piston parts? Does anybody have a parts list for this one, or where can I find one?

I am pretty handy with tools;-)

Thanks for help or ideas


----------



## uma_bica (Mar 28, 2012)

I can't tell you much about repairing the machine as I've had mine for a bit more than 1 year now (from new) - it does look like an old Europiccola though. Some other members can probably give you a more informed reply. You can get quite a lot of info about anything La Pavoni related:

http://www.francescoceccarelli.eu/

It seems like a very cheap deal, so I'd say that even if you spend 100€ or so to repair it (the base looks the machine was left outdoors for years...) it might pay off...


----------



## soundklinik (May 31, 2013)

The problem is he sent me some really good, detailed photos and the machine is so gone, that if I consider re-chroming or some plating and all the gaskets etc, I am on a price of a second hand one in better condition... I guess..

I gave it a slip.

Cheers


----------

